# Any vaping stores in East London???



## Bush Vaper (26/10/16)

Hi guys,
Are there any vaping stores in East London??


----------



## boxerulez (26/10/16)

Yes,


Wesleys (Total rip off)
and
CloudHouse
http://www.vapeshopsa.co.za/

(Only stocking Phantom juice, Complex Chaos and some other brand inbound)

But they do have some wires, a couple of mods and atties in stock, also chargers batteries etc.

Only came across this yesterday so quite new to me also. @Bush Vaper 

Are you based here also?


----------



## Bush Vaper (26/10/16)

No im in queenstown but in town for work tomorrow. Where are these based?


----------



## boxerulez (26/10/16)

Order online and pickup. Not a physical store as far as I can gather.


----------



## Bush Vaper (26/10/16)

Ah i see. Thats worthless. Checked their online shop now and theres not much happeninh. Was hoping for a physical shop


----------



## boxerulez (26/10/16)

What do you need?

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------

